# fixing a cracked coffee pot



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Buy a new coffe pot, about 20-25 dollars.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

coffee decanters are cheap. missing work because the pot you repaired shattered and mangled your hands is not.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

a replacement carafe can be purchased for any coffee maker for cheap


----------

